# My band shot this little live vid



## NotJonGreco (Nov 18, 2012)

Promoting that we're working on new material, and that people should get our debut EP. So, check it out, and check out the EP if you haven't already. Much appreciated, friends.

https://vimeo.com/53781762

www.rebelsfightingrobots.bandcamp.com


----------



## NotJonGreco (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll also add that I'm the lead guitarist with the really obnoxious yellow guitar. Let me know what you think of the music!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 20, 2012)

At first glance I read the thread title as "My band shot this little five year old kid".

I need to stop following the Israel/Palestine conflict so closely. :c


----------



## NotJonGreco (Nov 21, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: No children were harmed in the making of this video


----------



## Demensa (Nov 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed that (and the EP)! Definitely keep me up to date on new material!


----------



## NotJonGreco (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolutely! Thanks! And you're an AJJ fan? I love them, dude. Definitely one of my favorites. My friend's band tours with them all the time.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 18, 2012)

NotJonGreco said:


> Absolutely! Thanks! And you're an AJJ fan? I love them, dude. Definitely one of my favorites. My friend's band tours with them all the time.



Aww man, that's awesome! I'm a pretty big fan of them. I generally like a lot of punk subgenres, even if I don't listen to them all that often.
I forgot to check this thread again... thus the ridiculously late reply.


----------



## Namba (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuckin A, dude!


----------

